# Google- Fibromyalgia, myofascial pain syndrome not the same - Daytona Beach News-Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Fibromyalgia, myofascial pain *syndrome* not the sameDaytona Beach News-Journal, FLFurthermore, people with FMS frequently experience headaches, *irritable bowel syndrome*, *irritable* urinary *syndrome* or even cognitive disturbance. Depression often goes hand in hand with fibromyalgia. Causes may include frustration of having chronic *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

